# Question-- should this be a critical fail (Combitube)?



## jackcrab (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi, Can somebody tell me if this warrants a critical fail--

Inflating the smaller, white (15 cc) cuff before the larger, blue (100 cc) cuff...?

Thanks


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 20, 2010)

According to the skill sheets "Did not inflate both cuffs properly" is a critical fail. This could fall under that? I read that line as meaning you didn't fill them with the proper amount of air though I suppose it could also mean you did it in the incorrect order. The combitubes I have seen are numbered though I thought....


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 20, 2010)

yes it should be a critical fail, if you do not inflate 1 and then 2.

why would they number it 2 and want you to do it first?  The larger cuff ensures a proper seat and the smaller cuff seals the airway/esophagus


----------



## atticrat (Jun 20, 2010)

Definitly a fail!  That's kinda' like ventilating through the clear tube first. And remember correct ml for inflation.


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 21, 2010)

from what ive been taught always the 100cc ballon first because it secures it


----------



## dudemanguy (Jun 23, 2010)

You definitely want to inflate the larger cuff first, both for testing purposes and in real life.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 23, 2010)

Inflating the larger cuff causes the tube to move around till it's seated properly.  If you inflate the small cuff first, and the tube is through the vocal cords, it can cause some serious damage as the tube moves around when you inflate the large balloon.

Critical fail or not, it's not ok to inflate the small cuff first.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 23, 2010)

Blue first, for inflation and bagging.


----------

